# Floating Hell-hole 2.....



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

And another....

_Driving To The Limits With Costa Cruises

A totally authentic Grand Prix car racing simulator has been installed today on board Costa Cruises’ new flagship Costa Concordia, which is currently in the final stages of fitting-out at the Fincantieri shipyard in Sestri Ponente (Genoa).

Weighing in at 112,000 gross tonnage and with total guest capacity of 3780, the Costa Concordia will be the largest cruise ship flying the Italian flag. The Grand Prix simulator, the first of its kind on a cruise liner, will offer Costa Concordia’s guests the thrills and spills of Grand Prix racing on the high seas, bringing them the most accurate representation of Grand Prix driving ever. Located on one of the highest decks of the Costa Concordia, 50 metres above the sea, this jewel from the Costa Racing Stable is the result of advanced real-time vehicle modeling, the same technology used by the Grand Prix champion drivers themselves in training. The simulator creates the sense of driving a Grand Prix car as never before, allowing guests to feel every bump and experience the adrenaline of virtual speeds of almost 350 km/h. There are three levels of difficulty to choose from and guests will also be able to record their performance and compete in a virtual Grand Prix as they race against the clock.

The Grand Prix car driving simulator will be one of the main features of the new flagship, Costa Concordia. Official delivery of the vessel to Costa Cruises is scheduled for 30th June this year at the Fincantieri shipyards in Sestri Ponente (Genoa), the same yard where she was built. Her christening ceremony will be held in the Port of Rome (Civitavecchia) on July 7, 2006.

Other exclusive facilities on board the Costa Concordia include the Samsara Spa, the largest wellness centre ever built on a cruise ship (over 2100 m2), and the central pool area with a retractable glass roof, arranged over two decks and fitted with a giant 18 m2 movie screen. _ 

Yuck....Rushie


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

No Way Jose !!! Personally I'd rather sail on the most awful ship you can dream of than that. Okay it's a personal preference but B****r that. Sorry......................pete


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

rushie said:


> And another....
> 
> _Driving To The Limits With Costa Cruises
> 
> ...



DITTO x 2


----------

